# Would you marry a girl who you met on casual encounters?



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

Met a girl on casual encounters. She lost her virginity in july of 2013, i met her on nov. 26. 


In those 4 months, i was the 8th guy she has slept with. She only wore condoms if the guy made her. She lost her virginity to a crush, but the other 6 guys were random strangers from craigslist until she met me, #8, and feel in love. We have been together EVERY day since that day, but her past is killing me. she is 19 and i am 23 and im the youngest guy she has ever been with?

the bad:
-she has slept with 8 guys in 4 months
-7 were complete strangers from online
-swallowed a load from a stranger(swallows mine all the time though)
-fucked 3 bareback and let them finish in her
-the other 3 wanted to wrap up
-1 was married and 3 were in a relationship




so to me, sex feels like it has no intimacy because of her past. she had casual sex with 8 people in 4 months?? and she is 19? super slut?

she said she did it because she felt like she got know attention from boys. She says she regrets it and she only wants me now, but it is SO hard to look past all of that whorish behavior. Yes, i was bad too, i was always hitting up prostitutes to come over and fucking them all the time, but i dont want to date someone like me. do as i say not as i do!!!


Is this something you could look past if it was a girl you loved and wanted to spend your life with????


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

when i come off cycle and have no libido is this so called "sex freak" going to settle down with me? or keep searching on craigslist for her "fix"

she said i quote, "i was dick crazy"


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Buahahahaha.  You've only known her for 4 months and you're thinking of marriage already.  And to top it off you're only 23 and she's 19.  Please keep us updated on how this goes.



no we've been together 6 months..and she moved in after knowing her for 3 days.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

Keep in mind all these things were before i met her


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 6, 2014)

Dude you live where I do there is plenty of tail around here why are you Fucking bitches on craigslist?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> You've got issues man, there's no way some slut I met on Craigslist would be moving in with me after three days.



yes i do.. and this was all while my ex was still in. we were fucking in our bed while she was at work...she moved in before my ex's stuff was even out....you could imagine that breakup


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Dude you live where I do there is plenty of tail around here why are you Fucking bitches on craigslist?



well i had a gf at the moment and was trying to keep it deiscreet. I was doing bitches of Backpage alllll the time.. then met this inncoent(looks) little latina teen girl who can and does please me in any way..very, very hard to pass up


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 6, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Dude you live where I do there is plenty of tail around here why are you Fucking bitches on craigslist?


  Where are you?  Can I come visit?


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 6, 2014)

She has taken 8 different cocks and their loads in 4 months??? and you are serious about her??? 

Deal breaker for me man. I could see one or two but this chick is a cock slurping machine.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Where are you?  Can I come visit?



phoenix haha.
super hot=minimal clothing


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 6, 2014)

Ah, most of the chicks here in So Cal are cunts...   good thing I'm married.  LOL


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> She has taken 8 different cocks and their loads in 4 months??? and you are serious about her???
> 
> Deal breaker for me man. I could see one or two but this chick is a cock slurping machine.



i mean its like saying you wouldnt fuck 8 different girls in 4 months??

yea she swallowed one load and only wrapped if they wanted too....really hard to look past all of this....i literally am going insane. my mood is changed all the time and i am constantly down. sometimes i count different objects and imagine they are guys she slept with..

passing light polls at night... 1,2...3,4.5.6.7.8....
throwing rocks.... 1,2,3,4,5,etc

counting people in groups...1,2,3,4,5, etc




makes sex not as special..me being her bf should make it a privilege...i dont feel like i won anything when any guy could fuck her


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Ah, most of the chicks here in So Cal are cunts...   good thing I'm married.  LOL



hahaha moved her from sf a few years ago...so cal girls def stuck up beach going bikini teasing sluts


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 6, 2014)

your going to get a (possibly a second) STD Homeslice.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> your going to get a (possibly a second) STD Homeslice.



nah im all good as far as i know


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 6, 2014)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> i mean its like saying you wouldnt fuck 8 different girls in 4 months??
> 
> yea she swallowed one load and only wrapped if they wanted too....really hard to look past all of this....i literally am going insane. my mood is changed all the time and i am constantly down. sometimes i count different objects and imagine they are guys she slept with..
> 
> ...


I have never had sex with 8 girls in a year let alone 4 months.

This chick is a ho.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 6, 2014)

LOL Socal girls were just as easy as norcal ones when I lived in Santa Barbara.  Francisco torres was full of sluts.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

ive also found numerous masturbation videos and pictures she used to send to guys online from before we met...

would all this really be a dealbreaker for any of you if you wanted to spend your life with someone?


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 6, 2014)

Stay on the testosterone so you can fuck her proper and when you catch her cheating on you with 2 cocks up her ass you can put a woopin on all 3 dem bitches. 19?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I have never had sex with 8 girls in a year let alone 4 months.
> 
> This chick is a ho.



thats how i feel. she got no attention from guys in school and just has really high testosterone. im really trying to look past all this...somehow. but it keeps popping up. but then again i did the SAME things she did..so can i really judge?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 6, 2014)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> ive also found numerous masturbation videos and pictures she used to send to guys online from before we met...
> 
> would all this really be a dealbreaker for any of you if you wanted to spend your life with someone?



Bro that question is impossible to answer because I would never ever sleep with, call or email a girl off craigslist.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Stay on the testosterone so you can fuck her proper and when you catch her cheating on you with 2 cocks up her ass you can put a woopin on all 3 dem bitches. 19?




hahahaha.. yes she is 19. says she will forever loyal. she wants a family and kids with me too...


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

she really is a sweet beautiful girl, but she seems to have a side she keeps to herself. she doesnt like to talk about her feelings most of the time because he dad taught her not to show emotion...which she is VERY good at...making me think she would hop on another dick when i come off cycle and act like nothing happened and come home and act all lovey


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Bro that question is impossible to answer because I would never ever sleep with, call or email a girl off craigslist.



why not? pussy is pussy. i used to pay girl on backpage $60 for 15 minutes...and this was weekly for quite sometime while my old gf was at work....so i know im a piece of shit so i feel like i cant judge her because of my past...which she knows and is ok with


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 6, 2014)

I never had to pay for sex or wanted to.  And pussy is definitely not pussy IMO.  And yes your clearly just as dirty as her so you should stop worrying so much about her and just do what you want.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 6, 2014)

you could get back at her by sleeping with 8 dudes & swallowing a load yourself.
but seriously, we need some pics


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 6, 2014)

catman is alive!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

cube789 said:


> you could get back at her by sleeping with 8 dudes & swallowing a load yourself.
> but seriously, we need some pics



pics...haha ok....well lets just say, anything i want, i get....if i want her to lay down on a public bench at a park outside of a school, then so be it, i FUCKING GET IT


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

trying to post one...jesus fuck


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

boom


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 6, 2014)

lol catman even uses craiglist to find his future wife


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> lol catman even uses craiglist to find his future wife



meow


----------



## mac10chap (Jun 6, 2014)

Man, you are young.  you need to just keep pumping the chick full of baby batter (assuming she is on the pill) and have fun with it.  Quit worrying about it so much man.  you're gonna give yourself a coronary.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 6, 2014)

if she said 8 that means add another 10 to know the real figure..good luck marrying a whore


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

mac10chap said:


> Man, you are young.  you need to just keep pumping the chick full of baby batter (assuming she is on the pill) and have fun with it.  Quit worrying about it so much man.  you're gonna give yourself a coronary.



yes. my bp yesterday was 153/94. no pill, nothing...read my post about trying to recover from 3 years on. that's why i dont wrap  fuckin sterile


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> if she said 8 that means add another 10 to know the real figure..good luck marrying a whore



nah it's 8...thanks though


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 6, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> if she said 8 that means add another 10 to know the real figure..good luck marrying a whore


Yeah, this is a FACT


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

nah she said 3 at first...then i came out about my past and she said i want to tell you the truth....8...so i know it was real lol. if it was plus 10 id bounce


----------



## mac10chap (Jun 6, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Yeah, this is a FACT



Rule of 3:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rule of three


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

mac10chap said:


> Rule of 3:
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rule of three




hahhahaha lmao


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 6, 2014)

lol so she already lied..3,then 8,then...lmao you about to marry a locomotive..i bet she so full of old men cum still squirts it out from time to time to this day..


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 6, 2014)

whats gonna happen to your cat though?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

her cats...


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

Not that funny Sil, especially when your mom still thinks about last summer when i fucked her so deep she blacked out and thought she was giving birth to you again...she kept screaming "NO!!!! He was a mistake to begin with!!!". Kinda baffled me at first, but then i realized it was because she wasn't sure who your father was =/


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 6, 2014)

one....that pic sucks....two everyone is right she is a whore.... promiscuity is normal now tho....three...most relationships and marriages fail...period.... if you work out its like winning the lottery


----------



## KelJu (Jun 6, 2014)

It's not about judgement. It is about common sense man. The girl is a freak. The odds of her only being a freak with you are extremely slim. If you want to love her, then love her. If you want to get freak nasty with her, then do that to. But marriage is a terrible idea. Either way, good luck.


----------



## need2lift (Jun 6, 2014)

Dude your obsessed with her past. No way you can marry this chick.  Just relax and fuck the snot out of her and eventually you will realize this is crazy talk.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

KelJu said:


> It's not about judgement. It is about common sense man. The girl is a freak. The odds of her only being a freak with you are extremely slim. If you want to love her, then love her. If you want to get freak nasty with her, then do that to. But marriage is a terrible idea. Either way, good luck.



true. i mean when we talk about her past it kills her...sometimes she cries. She says she is trying to forget and leave it in her past and that i keep bringing it up to much. what do you mean about the common sense part???

yes she is a freak. when she tells me i am the only one she will ever sleep with again it is the most genuine thing i've ever heard from someone...it really does seem as if it is from the heart and that no matter what she says if she had to wait for me she would.. she said our relationship is not just about sex and that i need to stop thinking it is. She says when i come off cycle, my lack of libido won't be a problem and that she will wait... yes, 8 different guys in 4 months, meeting with some of them multiple times is very slutty, but i did the same so i feel like i have no word and cant judge her because i did the same. She is a VERY shy and quiet girl too, which is hard to believe. not sure if her shyness and quitness is good or bad


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

need2lift said:


> Dude your obsessed with her past. No way you can marry this chick.  Just relax and fuck the snot out of her and eventually you will realize this is crazy talk.



i will realize what part is crazy talk? and why cant i marry her? we live together and she makes me feel great...when im not thinking of this bs which has been consuming my life...literally. ive been refreshing this page since i started...CONSUMES ME. It must be love if im obsessing this much


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

she has never cheated in a relationship, but then again this is her first relationship that involved sex. She was "experimenting" she said.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 6, 2014)

Dude if you like this girl, then so be it. But you have reservations, and it bothers you, as it should. But there are plenty of attractive, wholesome, girls in the world that don't look for" love" on Graigslist.
Cause that doesn't happen.

My advice, have fun, but don't even think of getting married. You both are way to young, and she just loves to throw around her sexuality.

Long story short, this type of woman doesn't make a good wife.

Again, just have fun and you wear protection!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Dude if you like this girl, then so be it. But you have reservations, and it bothers you, as it should. But there are plenty of attractive, wholesome, girls in the world that don't look for" love" on Graigslist.
> Cause that doesn't happen.
> 
> My advice, have fun, but don't even think of getting married. You both are way to young, and she just loves to throw around her sexuality.
> ...





she would say, "i used to throw it around but now i found the love of my life and all i want is you baby. I want to grow old with you and be yours forever. I regret what i did in my past, i was just lost. I am all yours, forever and always baby"






we are like the exact people...we both had casual sex on craigslist with the EXACT same amount of people during the EXACT same amount of time...it is very weird...its just i am sexist i guess....idk


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

i mean, who the fuck could say no to this face?


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 6, 2014)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> she would say, "i used to throw it around but now i found the love of my life and all i want is you baby. I want to grow old with you and be yours forever. I regret what i did in my past, i was just lost. I am all yours, forever and always baby"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




if you feel that exact way then it's true when they say, "there's someone for everybody".







And if your game for stuff like this, there's a name for people like you two.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> if you feel that exact way then it's true when they say, "there's someone for everybody".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hahaha what's the name? =p


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 6, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> if you feel that exact way then it's true when they say, "there's someone for everybody".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Exhibitionists, nymphomanics..both of which i've dated in the past. 

It's just the Craigs list thin that throws me


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Exhibitionists, nymphomanics..both of which i've dated in the past.
> 
> It's just the Craigs list thin that throws me



yes im a nympho on cycle. sex 5 times a day is regular.. i can go 2 sometimes even 3 times in a row..ty test and eq


yes the whole fucking strangers things kills me. how would you react if your wife/gf had slept with only 1 person she knew, and the rest strangers she knew for seconds before getting a load shot in her in the back of some car or married mans house(true)


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 6, 2014)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> yes im a nympho on cycle. sex 5 times a day is regular.. i can go 2 sometimes even 3 times in a row..ty test and eq
> 
> 
> yes the whole fucking strangers things kills me. how would you react if your wife/gf had slept with only 1 person she knew, and the rest strangers she knew for seconds before getting a load shot in her in the back of some car or married mans house(true)



GEARZ!

Yeah, the internet makes it too easy for ho's now a days.


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 6, 2014)

A few words of wisdom for ya:

1. Your gals is HO, period.
1. Always wrap up with a HO.
2. Never believe anything your HO says.
3. Craig's list is for hiring day laborers and shit like that, not picking out your future wife

Keep enjoying her smashed out little pussy, but know she's fucking someone else or surfin the web loookin for another dick real soon, so enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 6, 2014)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> well* i had a gf at the moment and was trying to keep it deiscreet*. I was doing bitches of* Backpage alllll the time*.. then met this inncoent(looks) little latina teen girl who can and does please me in any way..very, very hard to pass up


how many girls have you fucked while you were living with your girlfriend before you met this girl


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 6, 2014)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> i mean, who the fuck could say no to this face?



No.

But who care what anyone else thinks really... for certain this chick has some screw loose. 
She thinks the only way males care for her is by fucking her.  That asking for a long term issue.


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 6, 2014)

Good luck in life.  Obviously you're a very emotional and unstable person, as she is.  You live in the moment and can't see your situation from the outside looking in.  Most good decisions I made i was able to see from the outside looking in to make sure emotion didn't pull me in.  Moving in after 3 days while your other bitch was still there shows you lack concern for others. Karma will bite hard young grasshopper. Good luck. And get tested.


----------



## Watson (Jun 6, 2014)

you are seriously asking cunts in AG for advice about ur relationship?

mother fucker please.........if u like her and she likes you and your cats, then fuck what anyone thinks......remember some poor bitch married reddog and stuck with him so its possible for *ANYONE!!!!!* to find a woman and be happy


----------



## Watson (Jun 6, 2014)

all jokes aside, the fact u need to ask peeps on here these questions just means u dont love her enough to ignore what she done.....i think thats the answer to ur riddle.....


----------



## AvA182 (Jun 6, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Buahahahaha.  You've only known her for 4 months and you're thinking of marriage already.  And to top it off you're only 23 and she's 19.  Please keep us updated on how this goes.




LMFAOOOOOOO!!!! THISSSS!!! ^^^


----------



## AvA182 (Jun 6, 2014)

Griffith said:


> all jokes aside, the fact u need to ask peeps on here these questions just means u dont love her enough to ignore what she done.....i think thats the answer to ur riddle.....



hmmm....philosopher i think...


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> how many girls have you fucked while you were living with your girlfriend before you met this girl



6


----------



## AvA182 (Jun 6, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> she has taken 8 different cocks and their loads in 4 months??? And you are serious about her???
> 
> Deal breaker for me man. I could see one or two but this chick is a cock slurping machine.



hahahahaha heavy hahaha love this dude, fukn hilarious lolll


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 6, 2014)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> 6


your not worried she thinks the same. you meet a girl on craigslist, thats were she also met you. then you question how she meets guys. and you cheated on your live in girlfriend 6 times while internet dating. and openly paid for sex. I'm surprised she is with you right now. just sayn you have no room to judge anyone


----------



## Guillotine (Jun 6, 2014)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> ive also found numerous masturbation videos and pictures she used to send to guys online from before we met...
> 
> would all this really be a dealbreaker for any of you if you wanted to spend your life with someone?



Let me list the deal breakers for me:
-8 dicks in under 12 months
-8 dicks ever
-4 non protected partners
-19 years old
-making videos

any/all of these are ok for a weekend chick, but long term?  Hell no.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 7, 2014)

AvA182 said:


> hahahahaha heavy hahaha love this dude, fukn hilarious lolll





AvA182 said:


> hmmm....philosopher i think...





AvA182 said:


> LMFAOOOOOOO!!!! THISSSS!!! ^^^



somebody please get this numpty a like button


----------



## cube789 (Jun 7, 2014)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> we are like the exact people...we both had casual sex on craigslist with the EXACT same amount of people during the EXACT same amount of time...it is very weird...its just i am sexist i guess....idk




thats romantic, you can tell your kids that story when you guys grow up


----------



## Tbjeff (Jun 7, 2014)

Wtf is casual encounters?

She's a ho, stop making excuses. She ain't the one bro. Just accept it and move on. Oh and post another pic, no little stickers in the way this time :hmm:

I need to see what she's workin with, you know, to really judge if she's wifey material for you


----------



## the_predator (Jun 7, 2014)

OP, you need to leave this chick *RIGHT NOW*! DID ANYONE ELSE NOT SEE THIS PIC? I noticed she has a swirling vortex and not a pussy from that pic you posted. You do know what a vortex cunt on a woman does right....


----------



## tl0311 (Jun 7, 2014)

Best thread ever. 
Fact is your going to get board with it eventually.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 7, 2014)

Your first mistake:  Asking for advice online.  
Second mistake:  Wanting to marry a chick in a whole four month's time.  Especially when both of you have a strong history of sleeping around with no thought to the consequences.
Third mistake:  She's 19.  
Fourth mistake:  Using the wrong head to think with.  
Fifth mistake:  Seems like you expect some amount of monogamy in the relationship.  You're a cheater and she's sucked and fucked more dudes by 19 than most women do in a lifetime.  

Go for it!  The worst that will happen is she will take at least half of what you own and earn.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm betting she's sucking some large black cock while being DP'd by some brothers at the moment and she's going to swallow and take all three loads then go back to cat man and give him a nice big french kiss.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 7, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> No.
> 
> But who care what anyone else thinks really... for certain this chick has some screw loose.
> She thinks the only way males care for her is by fucking her.  That asking for a long term issue.



oh em gee!!! you care about me more than just fucking me!!! lets get married and have buff little babies who build houses!!!!!!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2014)

cube789 said:


> somebody please get this numpty a like button



i don't know what a numpty is... but lolz



heavyiron said:


> I'm betting she's sucking some large black cock while being DP'd by some brothers at the moment and she's going to swallow and take all three loads then go back to cat man and give him a nice big french kiss.



I bet this makes him like her more. One of those fellas



SheriV said:


> oh em gee!!! you care about me more than just fucking me!!! lets get married and have buff little babies who build houses!!!!!!!



Sold! I would need little pushing ATM


----------



## SheriV (Jun 7, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I'm betting she's sucking some large black cock while being DP'd by some brothers at the moment and she's going to swallow and take all three loads then go back to cat man and give him a nice big french kiss.




I feel like I don't even know you anymore


----------



## SheriV (Jun 7, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> Your first mistake:  Asking for advice online.
> Second mistake:  Wanting to marry a chick in a whole four month's time.  Especially when both of you have a strong history of sleeping around with no thought to the consequences.
> Third mistake:  She's 19.
> Fourth mistake:  Using the wrong head to think with.
> ...




well i don't know about all of that


----------



## charley (Jun 7, 2014)

never ask for advice....    give her a chance..   she's a fucking kid..   nobody cares about you bro..  or her ....  Young people have relentless trust issues, you'll see as you grow older , lose your self doubt & you'll see her as a chick not a whore..   Young peeps can't seem to see beyond surface problems..  try to open your heart and keep your mouth shut....     see how that works for you..    she's a pretty girl.. congrats


----------



## maniclion (Jun 7, 2014)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> yes i do.. and this was all while my ex was still in. we were fucking in our bed while she was at work...she moved in before my ex's stuff was even out....you could imagine that breakup



You're probably not emotionally mature yet to be marrying, just a spot check diagnosis from your above post, see a therapist to confirm...


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 7, 2014)

maniclion said:


> You're probably not emotionally mature yet to be marrying, just a spot check diagnosis from your above post, see a therapist to confirm...



agreed. just curious on everyone own personal thoughts on how they would handle the situation. because i can really see myself spending the rest of my life with her. I would NEVER repeat what i did in my past...i learned from my mistake. I couldn't do that to her; nor want to. For me, it is hard for me to respect her and not look at her in disgust. sometimes we fuck and i pretend she is a one night stand or i fuck her while pretend she is getting fucked by some stranger(me) because i cant imagine her viewing sex any other way. STOP AND THINK FOR A SECOND... IMAGINE YOUR WIFE/GF TAKING 8 DICKS AND MOST OF THEM ALL STRANGERS AND HER LETTING THEM BLOW THEIR LOADS WHEREVER THEY PLEASE.....WOULD THIS DRIVE YOU FUCKING NUTS!?!?!! TO THE POINT YOU COULD NOT CONTINUE A RELATIONSHIP? i mean i cannot get over 8 in less than 4 months total....8 different that is. not wrapped half the time... do as i say not as i do, ya know? Knowbody want to date a girl or wife a girl with as colorful of sex life as themselves(depending on how bad).


----------



## Dannie (Jun 7, 2014)

My girlfriend had a past I did not like, although it was NOWHERE as colorful as your girls. It was driving me mad,  took me 5 or 6 months to fully get over it. I guess the fact that she knew about my past and was fine with it helped the matters. 



stfuandliftbtch said:


> sometimes we fuck and i pretend she is a one night stand or i fuck her while pretend she is getting fucked by some stranger(me) because i cant imagine her viewing sex any other way.


That's really fucked up. Do you think all them drugs affect you mentally?
What's in the past is in the past. Come to terms with it. Everything happens for a reason. If she wasn't into casual sex you would probably never have met her.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Watson (Jun 8, 2014)

hate to point out the obvious because there has been so many classic replies, but NOBODY but the woman knows her past, no matter how sure you think u do.....

there are rare examples of guys who marry girls they knew all their lives.....but hey this one time at band camp.....


----------



## Watson (Jun 8, 2014)

funniest people saying they know how many guys their wives fucked.........unless she was a virgin........and we all believe she was a virgin.......cause so many exist in western society these days......


----------



## the_predator (Jun 8, 2014)

Griffith said:


> hate to point out the obvious because there has been so many classic replies, but NOBODY but the woman knows her past, no matter how sure you think u do.....
> 
> there are rare examples of guys who marry girls they knew all their lives.....*but hey this one time at band camp*.....


LOL, must spread more rep around before giving to Griffith again


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 8, 2014)

SheriV said:


> well i don't know about all of that



Okay, maybe I'm being a little nice there.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jun 8, 2014)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> i mean its like saying you wouldnt fuck 8 different girls in 4 months??
> 
> yea she swallowed one load and only wrapped if they wanted too....really hard to look past all of this....i literally am going insane. my mood is changed all the time and i am constantly down. sometimes i count different objects and imagine they are guys she slept with..
> 
> ...


 I would sit back and think about this. You are young and she is younger, you two will change and grow and it seems like it's just lust. If you are having thoughts on what to do, it's probably an indicator it may not work in the long one. I'm not really concerned about the guys she did over her age. It's easy to sleep with that many people in that amount of time, it's the fact that she will change and may not want to be in a relationship or vise versa. I was married at 20 and I still regret it. Wait 10 yrs, sleep with a lot of woman and really think if marriage is for you and maybe later you'll meet a woman that is already accomplished in life and is ready to have a family and you are both financially ready for that huge commitment.


----------



## devildogusmc (Jun 8, 2014)

Besides the fact that this girl is a complete baby, she's also pretty nasty. If she tried to move in with me, I'd be calling the cops. And yes, craigslist said it all before getting started.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 8, 2014)

I always see it as she slept with several guys and she chose me over them.  I win they lost I am the Highlander in that sword fight


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 8, 2014)

maniclion said:


> I always see it as she slept with several guys and she chose me over them.  I win they lost I am the Highlander in that sword fight



That's one way to look at it, another way would be....Those several guys don't have the headache.


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 8, 2014)

The level of drama shows how immature you are.  Moving so quickly with this relationship only further reinforces that. Easy come easy go.


----------



## bmw (Jun 8, 2014)

She's cheating on you bro.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 8, 2014)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> (snip) *she *had casual sex with 8 people in 4 months?? and she is 19? super slut? (snip)



Walk away if you can't deal with her honesty, but you should realize that other women probably have the same history. They just _won't tell you. _lol


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 8, 2014)

Tbjeff said:


> Wtf is casual encounters?
> 
> you



I looked that up on Craigslist and man what a bunch of torn up chicks. I bet the good looking ons are really dudes. I would be scared to death of that shit. Std would be the least of a concern you might get raped, robbed and murdered and maybe not in that order.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonofzeus13 (Jun 8, 2014)

Strong everything, op.


----------



## Tbjeff (Jun 8, 2014)

I've never been the one to ever use any type of social media to find women/call girls. The fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Watson (Jun 9, 2014)

Tbjeff said:


> I've never been the one to ever use any type of social media to find women/call girls. The fuck is wrong with you?



why would u when there is perfectly good women sleeping beside the dumpster out back of ur local 7/11

jk lolz


----------



## JimboW (Jun 9, 2014)

Moved in after three days!?! sounds like she is on the run or looking for a visa....start running bro!


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 9, 2014)

Sounds like she likes the cock...


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 9, 2014)

dude your a bit fucked


----------



## Guillotine (Jun 9, 2014)

Tom Arnold said it best in True Lies "ditch the bitch"


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 9, 2014)

Tesla posted this in the CT but it seems apropiate here also.......






Check out his cat at 2:00


----------



## Curt James (Jun 10, 2014)

XYZ said:


> Thread of the year!
> 
> Congrats Cat Man!!!  M-E-O-W!



Avatar of the year!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 10, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> Tesla posted this in the CT but it seems apropiate here also.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





"In a row"


----------



## drksanctuary (Jun 10, 2014)

A key that can open many locks is a master key, but a lock that can be opened by many keys is just a shitty lock.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 10, 2014)

My cock itches as I read this thread


----------



## todd55418 (Jun 11, 2014)

Bro she is who she is and did what she did. (I do give her credit for being honest about her past.) It seems to me like you are really the one with the problem, as you can't get past what she told you. I'm not going to go into details, but my current girlfriend told me all kinds of crazy shit she did (she was a waitress at a strip club, and made money on the side...if you know what I mean). I really had a hard time with that for a while. Oh fuck it, I'll say it...I went and fell in love with the girl and we've been together ever since (+2 years). She is a sweetheart and I trust her more than I do most of my male friends. We have no damn secrets from each other as we confessed all our sins. Trust me the sin I revealed to her was pretty bad (I was incarcerated for manslaughter for a long ass time). Still, she looked past that and gave me a chance. If she could do that how could I judge her for what she did to survive. It is what it is. Move past the shit she told you or don't. Obviously if you have feelings for her you will say fuck it and be together. However, if you can't move past that shit don't punish her (be cruel to her), let her go. Just my 2 cents and it may not even be worth that much!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 12, 2014)

BUMP. 

I'm still going insane. I cannot concentrate and i am extremely unhappy with her past...i might break it off soon if this doesnt stop. Im going INSANE. ITS KILLINGGGG ME


----------



## sonofzeus13 (Jun 12, 2014)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> BUMP.
> 
> I'm still going insane. I cannot concentrate and i am extremely unhappy with her past...i might break it off soon if this doesnt stop. Im going INSANE. ITS KILLINGGGG ME



Why are you bumping this stupid shit? Youre unhappy, break it off. Stop coming to a forum for us to be like oh bro so sorry your girl was letting any brotha slam her asshole. youre just looking for any excuse to stay with her, go get some real help. Because im pretty certain most of us aren't psychiatrists


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 12, 2014)

sonofzeus13 said:


> Why are you bumping this stupid shit? Youre unhappy, break it off. Stop coming to a forum for us to be like oh bro so sorry your girl was letting any brotha slam her asshole. youre just looking for any excuse to stay with her, go get some real help. Because im pretty certain most of us aren't psychiatrists





Yes i am looking for an excuse. Get the fuck over it and stop whining. Im complaining, you're whining. Have an issue? Grab a tissue. Now go find your bottle and suck on it bitch. Just remember your girl hasn't had her best until she's sat on this dick... I'd fill her up better than that black dick she's been craving lately. 

All in all, fuck you. Your response is irrelevant and you wouldn't say it to my face. Your girl tried and i just came all over it


----------



## sonofzeus13 (Jun 12, 2014)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Yes i am looking for an excuse. Get the fuck over it and stop whining. Im complaining, you're whining. Have an issue? Grab a tissue. Now go find your bottle and suck on it bitch. Just remember your girl hasn't had her best until she's sat on this dick... I'd fill her up better than that black dick she's been craving lately.
> 
> All in all, fuck you. Your response is irrelevant and you wouldn't say it to my face. Your girl tried and i just came all over it



Lmfao@you. your girl obviously craves plenty of penis brah. 8 of them to be exact. Obviously your dick cant be too good if you searching craigslist to get a bitch you fuckin retard. Wahhh my girl had sex with someone else wahhhhh IMF what do I do? I have emotional intelligence of a 15 year old girl.... wahhhhhh


----------



## Intense (Jun 12, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Buahahahaha.  You've only known her for 4 months and you're thinking of marriage already.  And to top it off you're only 23 and she's 19.  Please keep us updated on how this goes.





This. Even though its 6 months thats still no time at all OP, shes 19, her brain isnt even developed lol


----------



## Intense (Jun 12, 2014)

Wait a second... no fucking pics now???


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 12, 2014)

ill say it again but bro your a bit fucked ! stop looking on craigslist for wifes material


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 12, 2014)

Intense said:


> Wait a second... no fucking pics now???



Pics pics pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 12, 2014)

I second this motion. I've made like a couple posts in this thread.  Time for some pics


----------



## Watson (Jun 13, 2014)

id hit it....






but then again id also hit....


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 13, 2014)

I'd hit the second one with a 10 ton truck and back over her for good measure


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 13, 2014)

Griffith said:


> id hit it....



That is not craigslist material....


----------



## BigBoiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Here are my honest answers brother. Take it how you choose:
1) if she told you about the 8 guys, swallowed 4 loads and allowed 3 to come in cum in her while they were in a relationship chances are she really fucked 20 and only had 8 abortions, and 2 morning after pills while only being involved in 1 glory hole incident that ended up in a circle jerk. What in trying to get at here is that she probably hasn't given you fill disclosure but only told you what she couldn't cover up or until she saw your reaction. 
2) Man up. If you had enough confidence in yourself you wouldn't worry about who she has fucked and you would know that you're the best she will ever have. 
3) If she treats you like your dick is bigger than King kongs pinky finger, keep her. Especially if you're contemplating marriage. Your job as a man is to make her feel like she is the woman of your dreams and all you've ever wanted in a woman. Her job is to make you feel like you're the man of the house and that she has never be stuffed with such a big dick and that with a raise of your brow you can make her panties drop.
4) your still at an early enough age that you can be picky on some things. I got divorced at 27. My biggest problem growing into a man (mind you i just turned 30) is that woman around my age now pretty much all had a bf that took pictures or videos, they've all been with over 10 guys, probably all had a cock bugger than yours at one point, all had a guy they slept with or 3 that were a mistake. Lol my point is you can't judge. The more questions you ask the more you torture yourself. The more it will be in the back of your head. I'm not a bottom feeder at all. I can't go out anywhere without getting shot the Fuck face at least twice. Last time I was at a club girls would literally take my hands and put them on their Tits or ass. I get told im beautiful by women. 
I'm now engaged to a drama free,blue eyed, 36" ass, six pack toting cuban. Has she fucked before me? Yeah. Has she loved someone before me?yeah. Do I give a Fuck? Honestly it will bother me sometimes since I did something stupid and went thru her emails and saw something I shouldn't have when we first started dating but Fuck it. She treats my 7" cock like it's made of gold. She doesn't cheat or lie and we both love our lives together. Fuck it dude the quicker you learn what I'm telling you the less heart ache you'll have. If the shit bothers you rag it out like the other fellas and head to a Morman church. I heard that if you're cool with the pastor he'll hook you up with some Virgin preteens. Lol


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 4, 2014)

BigBoiH said:


> Here are my honest answers brother. Take it how you choose:
> 1) if she told you about the 8 guys, swallowed 4 loads and allowed 3 to come in cum in her while they were in a relationship chances are she really fucked 20 and only had 8 abortions, and 2 morning after pills while only being involved in 1 glory hole incident that ended up in a circle jerk. What in trying to get at here is that she probably hasn't given you fill disclosure but only told you what she couldn't cover up or until she saw your reaction.
> 2) Man up. If you had enough confidence in yourself you wouldn't worry about who she has fucked and you would know that you're the best she will ever have.
> 3) If she treats you like your dick is bigger than King kongs pinky finger, keep her. Especially if you're contemplating marriage. Your job as a man is to make her feel like she is the woman of your dreams and all you've ever wanted in a woman. Her job is to make you feel like you're the man of the house and that she has never be stuffed with such a big dick and that with a raise of your brow you can make her panties drop.
> ...



Damn bro. Some good words there. Thank you. Great insite helps a lot. 

You were right about number 1, which is fucking crazy because that's one reason i logged on. She did lie, for 7 months. And yesterday she told me the real number and the amount of time. 

It wasnt 8 guys(including me) in 4 months from when she lost it till me. It was actually 10 guys(including me) in 1 month. I met her november 26, 2013. She lost her virginity the last week of oct. 2013.  That is more than 2 guys a week. One week it was 3 different guys. Keep i mind some guys she did have sex with multiple times, and that 8 of these are men off craigslist. She is 19, i am 23, and im the youngest she has been with. That number in that amount of time sounds like some serious fucking emotional issues. She was sheltered as a kid and never was allowed freedom and she said she was "rebelling sexually". I get it, to an extent , but still. It's hard to love or even except someone who is by far the easiest and sluttiest and easiest girl you've ever known.

And yes, she is very emotionally unstable. But 10 guys in a little under a month? Lied to me for 7 months about it?

-only wore condom if the guy wanted too(cummed inside by 3 strangers, 2 with no morning after pill)
-1st swallowed load(stranger)
-sex in cars, houses, apts.
-"technically only 9 because 1 was a bj in a car


KEEP IN MIND THAT IS ALL WITH STRANGERS IN LESS THAN A MONTH. She had sex about 20 different times total



Should i fucking run?


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 4, 2014)

Strong lulz here.


----------



## Big Puppy (Jul 4, 2014)

So didn't see that one coming....


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jul 4, 2014)

Run forest run


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 4, 2014)

Holy shit this story just keeps delivering....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2014)

I am very surprised she lied......not


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 4, 2014)

In 7 more months she will tell you the real number. 18 guys in 18 hours and 10 of those were a gang bang vid she did for bang bros. She will then show you the gang bang vid with 10 huge black dudes with massive cocks in all her holes. 

Sounds like a very good catch brother.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 4, 2014)

^^ all of that...

but remind me to never leak any of my vids here......


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 4, 2014)

I personally think it was gang bang but that's just me.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 4, 2014)

I feel like we've all been trolled

srsly

I enjoyed it tho


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jul 4, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> I personally think it was gang bang but that's just me.


You were there I know it cause I saw you


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 4, 2014)

Only if it was her.


----------

